

An Introduction to Computer Science Using Scheme - b-man
http://gustavus.edu/+max/concrete-abstractions.html

======
dragonquest
I highly recommend this book. I used to pick this up from time to time when I
didn't understand a concept from HTDP. Their explanation of the lambda as
translated from Math to Programming really made me get it. One of my first
joyous moments reading Scheme.

------
araneae
Or you could just take the MIT OpenCourseWare class
[http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/Electrical-Engineering-and-
Compute...](http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/Electrical-Engineering-and-Computer-
Science/6-001Spring-2005/CourseHome/index.htm) (uses Scheme also)

~~~
b-man
Yeah, you could go for SICP too, or as the commenter above mentioned, the
HTDP.

Both HTDP and conabs inherit their methodologies from SICP. (in htdp you could
even look at The Structure and Interpretation of the Computer Science
Curriculum here
[http://www.cs.brown.edu/~sk/Publications/Papers/Published/ff...](http://www.cs.brown.edu/~sk/Publications/Papers/Published/fffk-
htdp-vs-sicp-journal/))

But it is worth to look at the same thing from different points of view. As
Alan Kay says, it is worth 80 IQ points :)

